# Shaving our Dog



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Chloe is ACD mix and I don't think she has a second coat but I'm really not positive. 

I'm concerned about the summer as this will be her first one in Florida, she's 2. It gets to be 75 and she's panting. I'm wondering if it would do any good to shave her during the summer?

This is her!!


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

No, don't shave your dog. It will just make things worse. Think about it, the insulation from the fur goes both ways - just like when you insulate a house, it keeps things warmer in winter AND cooler in summer. Just keep your pup cool inside during the heat of the day and make sure he has plenty of water and shade. Save the long walks for early in the morning and after sundown.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

hamandeggs said:


> No, don't shave your dog. It will just make things worse. Think about it, the insulation from the fur goes both ways - just like when you insulate a house, it keeps things warmer in winter AND cooler in summer. Just keep your pup cool inside during the heat of the day and make sure he has plenty of water and shade. Save the long walks for early in the morning and after sundown.


This covered what I was going to say.


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

No, don't shave her for the reasons stated by pp. She's a beautiful dog.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

In addition to that posted above, shaving her will make her more susceptible to sunburn and the various issues associated with that (yes, dogs can get skin cancer!).

I have a single-coated dog (papillon) and a double-coated dog (Alaskan klee kai), and the AKK is always both warmer in winter and cooler in summer. We'll all walk for an hour in summer and the papillon will be panting while the AKK is trotting along happily, looking not at all uncomfortable!


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Cant add much more except it'll increase her chances for a sun burn


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks guys! Its just my first Florida summer soon with a dog and I'm always outside with the pups when I'm home. Good thing it's Florida with lots of water around to cool off in!


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

hamandeggs said:


> No, don't shave your dog. It will just make things worse. Think about it, the insulation from the fur goes both ways - just like when you insulate a house, it keeps things warmer in winter AND cooler in summer. Just keep your pup cool inside during the heat of the day and make sure he has plenty of water and shade. Save the long walks for early in the morning and after sundown.


This and what everybody else has said.

Plus, it would be a crime to shave such a beautiful coat. 

P.s.- Where is your signature quote from?


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm convinced I'm convinced!! 

@Tofu Pup its by Milan Kundera from the book The Unbearable Lightness of Being


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

And yes, she has a double coat.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

nope don't like everyone said!


----------



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

I would use a FURminator on her to get her under coat out.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Sarayu14 said:


> I would use a FURminator on her to get her under coat out.


Please don't take this advice. Your dog has such lovely fur and I wouldn't want it to be ruined. The furminator actually breaks the top coat while it's working on the undercoat. I messed up the fur on Sydney's back legs using one and it's never looked the same since.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

I know I got one a long time ago for my cat and I can't for the life of me remember using it after that first time. She seems to be surviving nicely so far. It got up to about 90 today and she's still alive so thats all I want!


----------

